# Firefox Unexpectedly Closes (Bus error)



## cvnmjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello all,

At irregular intervals I have this problem of www/firefox (compiled from ports) closing unexpectedly. It happens across all four Firefox profiles. After it closes I can find a 'firefox.core' file in various directories. When I launch Firefox from the shells/fish shell and the process crashes, I see the following message
`fish: “firefox -p” terminated by signal SIGBUS (Misaligned address error)`.
I have seen this behavior when ports are compiling in the background, could it be indicating not enough free memory? The mainboard has two 4GB sticks installed.
  Should I file a bug report or is there something else to try? 
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## cvnmjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Here we go.


```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER?=4 #For multicore or multi-CPU?
OPTIONS_SET+=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl linux=c7_64                                                                                                                                                                        
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                                                                                                                        
.if !defined(NOCCACHE)                                                                                                                                                  
CC:=${CC:C,^cc,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/cc,1}                                                                                                                    
CXX:=${CXX:C,^c\+\+,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/c++,1}                                                                                                              
.endif                                                                                                                                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                        
.if ${CC:T} == "clang"                                                                                                                                                  
CFLAGS+=        -Qunused-arguments                                                                                                                                      
.endif
```

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd try rebuilding Firefox without ccache first. It's possible there's some discrepancy being introduced there.


----------



## cvnmjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,
This ought to be sufficient? `make install clean CCACHE_DISABLE -C /usr/ports/www/firefox` 
Or should the relevent lines be commented out in /etc/make.conf ?

Thanks.


----------



## cvnmjs (Apr 27, 2017)

h I wonder if the problem is related to this: https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-gecko@freebsd.org/msg05112.html or this https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/54462/ 
Another point is the issuse occusr more ofteh under plasma5 but I have seen it under plain iopenboX Cheers


----------

